# dickey roberts, fireball recurve



## wildbill53

Hello All
I have two dickey roberts "fireball" recurve bows.
Would like to get a value for Insurance purposes.
Any collectors out there that could help?

Thanks from Indiana!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Double S

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Tim Roberts

wildbill53.


----------



## rycountryboy

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## Seneca Archer

Value of old bows is very subjective, esp w/ non-Bear items. W/ Bear equipment and bows there is enough activity on the auction site to track things a while and get a relative value. More oddball stuff is a lot more difficult to pin a value on. 

Those Dickie's Fireballs are great bows though!!!


----------



## BowArmory

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903

Welcome to AT


----------



## bushmasterar15

Welcome to AT.


----------



## ceyoung77

I know this is an old post, but Dickie Roberts was my dad's cousin and I sure would like to get a hold of one of these old recurve bows, maybe for hunting? I remember my dad talking about the "Dickie's Fireball Special," does anyone have any information?

Thanks!


----------



## greatthosu

Welcome to the forum from Arizona.


----------



## solomtnhunter

Welcome to AT


----------



## Justin Austin

👋 I Have an Dickies Vintage fireball I would like to sell 



ceyoung77 said:


> I know this is an old post, but Dickie Roberts was my dad's cousin and I sure would like to get a hold of one of these old recurve bows, maybe for hunting? I remember my dad talking about the "Dickie's Fireball Special," does anyone have any information?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## bltefft

I don't know Dickie Roberts, but


----------



## Justin Austin

bltefft said:


> I don't know Dickie Roberts, but
> View attachment 7279337


Oh I know , but I just bought a RARE Fireball Bow, and I was wondering 💭 if you would like to buy it today


----------

